# Likely results of adding 5ml Flourish Excel every day without changing anything else?



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

I asked this on the planted tank website forum as well:

"I have a tank that has been running about 4 years.

65 gallon tank, 36” wide x 18” deep x 24” tall with a glass top
Newly switched to Flourish black sand
Lighting is two Hagen Glo T5 High Output 36" Light Fixtures one with a Lifeglo II and one with Powerglo 39 Watt T5 High Output Bulbs. 10” above tank. 

The lights are on timers. Front Powerglo bulb is set to come on 7:00 in the morning until 2:30, about 7.5 hours. Rear Lifeglo bulb is set to turn on again for several hours in the late afternoon around 4:30 for about 6 hours.

30% weekly water change, add 5ml Flourish at the same time, Flourish root tabs are in substrate. No algae problems.

Ph ~7.5
TDS 170
GH 8 drops with API test kit, KH 6 drops

Mostly crypts and anubias, Alternanthera reineckii mini, thinking of adding various Ludwigia, Rotala, Alternanthera species for more colour but know they would not be very red without CO2.
-----------------------------------
Question:
What results are likely to happen if I start adding 5ml Flourish Excel every day without changing anything else??

Good things:

Bad things:


Would I be opening a can of worms in that I will start to need to add more fertilizers, etc.? 

Mostly I want better colour in my plants. Fast growth isn't a priority.

Any easy suggestions without going high tech? 

Thanks


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Red plants are red when exposed to lots of light, rather than to ferts/CO2. Can't speak to the Flourish question, as I have never used it. There are lots of plants that grow well without the addition of any ferts.


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

BillD said:


> Red plants are red when exposed to lots of light, rather than to ferts/CO2. Can't speak to the Flourish question, as I have never used it. There are lots of plants that grow well without the addition of any ferts.


I found that the Alternanthera reineckii mini in a breeder box right at the surface is only a little pinker than the same plant growing 22" below it in the substrate, so lots more light alone was not enough to bring out the darker red.

Maybe I'll start experimenting with more light and ferts soon to see what happens.


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

Excel will likely increase growth rates and potentially help reduce algae. You may see some change in plant colour as the plants will be receiving additional energy and should be more healthy.

I've read that many red plants get their best colours with either high light OR low nitrate & high phosphorus (depends on species).


----------

